# Weekend cook



## queball (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi All,

First time poster here but have been lurking for a while.  Been barbecuing for years on a gasser but got into "proper" Que a few years back after buying a Pro-Q Excel.  Have since added a GMG Daniel Boone and a Weber kettle and gasser to the collection so have all areas covered.  Also have a wok burner which comes in handy for starting the chimney!

Thought I would share some photos from my family BBQ on Saturday where I got to use pretty much all my kit.  I forgot to take any photos of the end product on the table but it always gets a little hectic before serving (and I get a little forgetful after a few beers have gone down)

Kit on the go...













IMG_3060.JPG



__ queball
__ Aug 24, 2015






5kg Butt & 1.5kg chuck roast for Burnt Ends on the GMG













IMG_3063.JPG



__ queball
__ Aug 24, 2015






Ribs and wings on the Pro-Q smoked with Cherry wood.













IMG_3064.JPG



__ queball
__ Aug 24, 2015






Also did a side a salmon on a cedar plank in the kettle which always goes down well.  

Weather was awesome and everyone loved the food.  Win - Win!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 24, 2015)

:welcome1: to the happy throng, it looks like you have your Qing down to a tee.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Queball, Welcome to our "Family" and "Addiction"

Plenty of good folk on here, ask any questions you can think of, and you will get your answers.

Please take time to look at the UK Smokers Forum,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3161/uk-smokers

And introduce your self on the UK Roll Call

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call

Good looking smoke!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood (Aug 24, 2015)

Hiya Queball, Welcome to the forum.

Crackin looking food you got there.

There are some fantastic people on here with some great experience. I am one of the Group Leads for the UK Smokers along with Smokin Monkey & Wade. who will be along shortly to introduce himself. 

Just to give you a bit of an update,  As smoking has gained popularity in the UK we have been given our own group, "UK Smokers". We still come under the watchful eye of the main forum and have plenty of support from our american cousins, but somethings are different in the UK and that's where the UK forum comes into it's own. The UK Smokers is rapidly growing with members from up and down the country with a wealth of experience in all areas.

We have an annual Smoking Weekend which is held in the summer ( sorry you have just missed it this year) and we are currently trying to arrange a date for next year. It is held on a camp site near Lincoln so it is easy for everyone from the north & south to attend. Most of the active members attend, and cook a dish, have a chat, exchange ideas, pick up tips from other members, grab a few beers and have a great weekend. You are more than welcome to join us next year.

We have members from both sides of the pond so it you post a question in the UK Forum, there is a good chance it will get answered from both the UK and the US.

You have started with an excellent thread, so I look forward to seeing more posts on the UK Forum.

Where are you based and where did you hear about the UK Smokers Forum just so we know what neck of the woods you are from, and also how you found us.


----------



## wade (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi QueBall and welcome to the forum. An impressive collection of Smokers/BBQs - it puts mine to shame 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Where in the UK are you from?

Your weekend BBQ looks great - we love photos on here and look forward to seeing even more from you soon.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 24, 2015)

smokewood said:


> We have an annual Smoking Weekend which is held in the summer ( sorry you have just missed it this year) and we are currently trying to arrange a date for next year.



Apologies if I have this wrong but I thought the date had been decided for next year?

The result of the poll being the last weekend of July 2016.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232773/2016-weekend-meet-date/20


----------



## smokewood (Aug 24, 2015)

Sorry that is my mistake, it is the last weekend in July, just seeing if you were paying attention 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  well spotted


----------



## queball (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for the warm welcome gents!

In answer to your questions, I'm based the Chilterns and stumbled across the UK Smokers group after clicking a link on the BBBQS forum. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   From memory it was on a thread about BBQ Champ.  

I've been on SMF plenty of times but didn't realise there was UK group.  From what I've seen, you seem like a good bunch!


----------



## wade (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for your support 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  - there are several of us here who contribute to both forums. Although on the surface you would think that there would be a lot of overlap, in practice there is no as much as people may think. The BBBQS is very strong for UK competition BBQ whereas SMF provides a much deeper expertise (in part thanks to the valuable contribution of our US colleagues) for the wider aspects of non-competition smoking and home curing. There is certainly plenty of room for both forums here as the primary aim of both is to raise the profile of BBQ smoking in the UK.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey Hey Mr Que!

Welcome to the SMF UK forum, you will love it on here!

The beauty of the SMF UK forum is that you have the advantage of some pretty savvy BBQ aficionados, some with brilliant technical expertise (WADE) but also have the help of our massively experienced US cousins straight from the backyard Q's that everyone craves with help tips and advice. Not only can these SMF UK/US guys talk the talk they can certainly cook absolutely anything on a Q as I have witnessed.

I too am a member of the BBBQS and do frequent the forum regularly, but like all things it is different taste, a bit like Formula 1, specialised on the Competition side of things, bit liked Marmite.


----------

